

Which frontend framework do you chose? - ykamam

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m a master student doing my dissertation on frontend web frameworks (like bootstrap), and was wondering if you could answer the following questions. first what criteria would you would use to chose a framework, and secondly which framework you chose?<p>thank&#x27;s for the reply
======
jokull
The lazier it allows me to be the better. Bootstrap is a good bet because you
can Google really stupid things and it comes up with trivial code snippets and
examples.

